# ferratina = pósit = post-it



## Xiscomx

Sempre benvolguts amics forenses:

Enlloc veig documentat l'ús que feim tot arreu vora nostra, a Mallorca, del mot *ferratina* [*pósit* normalitzat en espanyol del *post-it* anglès].

Tenint en compte que a Mallorca *ferratina* és afèresi de *aferratina*, deman: ¿Com vos referiu en els vostros respectius entorns a la *fulleta de paper per escriure notes que té una franja autoadhesiva en el revers, que permet aferrar-la i desenganxar-la amb facilitat*?

Pa i glòria.


----------



## Doraemon-

A València directamente en anglès: post-it


----------



## Self-taught

Xiscomx said:


> Sempre benvolguts amics *forenses*:...


Ostres!!!! Jo més aviat diria *forers*!

Anant al tòpic: jo sempre li'n dic post-it. I jo personalment prefereixo pronunciar i escriure-ho com en l'idioma original, i no pas "pósit". M'és igual si s'ha decidit que en català i en castellà s'ha d'escriure així o aixá, però quan sento i llegeixo pósit em desespero. No ho puc evitar.
I dubto que aquí, a Barcelona, la gent conegui la paraula a-ferratina. Jo no l'havia sentit mai.


----------



## Xiscomx

Self-taught said:


> Ostres!!!! Jo més aviat diria *forers*!


Òstrea *Self-taught*!
Idò més aviat ho diries malament! Què coi és un *forer* en català? Mai vist els darrers cent mil anys!

Per aquí, per allà i per aquí deçà sempre s’ha dit *forense* a qui pertany al fòrum; del DCVB:

*FORENSE *_adj. _Pertanyent o relatiu al fòrum; cast. _forense. _«Eloqüència forense». *Metge forense: *metge que dictamina oficialment sobre casos de mort, lesió o malaltia relacionables amb l'actuació del tribunal.
Fon.: fuɾénse (Barc.); foɾénse (Val., Palma).
Etim. pres del llatí forēnse, mat. sign.

Exactement com diuen en espagnol, DLE:

*forense1*. De llat. _forensis._
*1. *adj. Pertenecient o relativo al foro.
*2. *adj. desus. Público y manifiesto.
*3. *m. y f. *médico forense.*

I que probablement confons amb els que diuen ‘*forero*’ en espanyol en lloc de ‘*forense*’, DLE:

*forero, ra.
1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al fuero.
*2. *adj. Conforme a un fuero.
*3. *adj. desus. Dicho de una persona: Práctica y versada en los fueros. Era u. t. c. s.
*4. *m. y f. Dueño de una finca dada a foro.
*5. *m. Hombre que paga foro.
*6. *m. desus. Hombre que pagaba foro, pecho o tributo.
*7. *m. desus. Hombre que cobraba las rentas debidas por fuero o derecho.

Salut.


----------



## Self-taught

Xiscomx said:


> I que probablement confons amb els que diuen ‘*forero*’ en espanyol en lloc de ‘*forense*’, DLE:*...*


També ho confonc de l'anglès forum*er-s*
Realment no m'havia molestat a buscar-ho al diccionari, per com es en castellà i en anglès. Això de forense em sona massa tètric, i em pensava que ho havies escrit per fer conya.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Pósit" em sona tan malament com a "Cederrón".
Potser a les castelles té algun trellat menjar-se la t, no sé, tot i que no és més difícil de dir que "posterior".


----------



## Self-taught

Doraemon- said:


> "Pósit" em sona tan malament com a "Cederrón".
> Potser a les castelles té algun trellat menjar-se la t, no sé, tot i que no és més difícil de dir que "posterior".


El què molts no poden pronunciar és la x: *próximo*, *extraño*, *bótox*. Simplement la substitueixen amb una S i llestos.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> "Pósit" em sona tan malament com a "Cederrón".
> Potser a les castelles té algun trellat menjar-se la t, no sé, tot i que no és més difícil de dir que "posterior".


L'únic que podria causar problemes en la paraula _póstit _amb la fonotàctica castellana és la _t_ final. En aquest cas però, si algú no pronuncia la _t _després de la _s_ deu ser perquè analitza _post it _com dues paraules separades, i clar, _-st _final ja és més difícil per a un parlant de castellà. De totes maneres estic en contra d'aquesta mania de la RAE d'adaptar anglicismes com _cederrón _o _jonrón._


----------



## Self-taught

Diamant7 said:


> De totes maneres estic en contra d'aquesta mania de la RAE d'adaptar anglicismes com _cederrón _o _jonrón._


Em passa el mateix quan veig, o veia, escrit en els mitjans catalans devedé, cedé, etc... Ara sembla que no ho escriuen. Suposo que és degut a que ja no es fan servir aquests objectes. 
Però que tothom pronunciés CeDeRÚM ja em posava dels nervis.


----------

